
Trump bans government scientists from sharing their work - HugoDaniel
http://www.rawstory.com/2017/01/trump-bans-government-scientists-from-sharing-their-work-with-the-taxpayers-who-funded-it/
======
XJOKOLAT
Seriously, is this just all hot air? Or is this stuff really happening as
reported?

I'd be demanding a revolution to overthrow the US government if any one of a
few things I've heard about recently happened... but it's a steady stream of
unbelievable stuff and the narrative seems to be: This is happening. The End.

Sure, there have been protests, but is that it? Is there no legal challenge?
Has the great American democracy, with its checks and balances, decided to lie
down and die?

Disclaimer: I'm not in the US so have limited knowledge but the whole thing
seems bizarre looking on from abroad.

~~~
taylodl
Protests take time to organize and legal challenges take time to go through
the courts. Meanwhile Trump is machine gun firing executive orders. As far as
checks and balances are concerned, both the executive branch and both chambers
of the legislative branch are Republican. So it falls to the judicial branch
to provide those checks and balances and as I said earlier, legal challenges
take time. The biggest mistake we can make at this time is to give up hope and
become apathetic in fighting for our ideals. We need to remember it's darkest
before the dawn.

~~~
adimitrov
> We need to remember it's darkest before the dawn.

I never understood this proverb, and find it utterly nonsensical. It's darkest
at bloody midnight. Before the actual dawn, it has already begun to brighten
up for quite a while.

It's not even midnight yet. This is day 5 of the Trump presidency. If you want
to use the daylight metaphor, and if Trump is darkness, it's _dusk_.

~~~
throwaway2016a
Technically 6 hours before is still "before"... the proverb isn't "it's
darkest immediately before dawn"

------
ommunist
The EPA has to report to public by law! Bejesus, this is serious and could be
a pre-emptive strike to prevent public reporting on draughts, pollution,
especially industrial.

Unbelievable, really.

Disclaimer: was EPA Research Fellow in 2000.

------
Esau
Of course. You can't control the narrative without controlling "the facts".

------
r721
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13477258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13477258)
(237 comments)

------
omgtehlion
> ... from sharing their work

They are banned from tweeting, not sharing research papers.

If tweeting is thier only "work", then they should be disbanded altogether...

~~~
mcphage
"Those “public-facing documents” include news releases, photos, fact sheets,
news feeds and social media content, said Sharon Drumm, chief of staff of the
Agricultural Research Service."

------
grokkable
The wikipedia entry for Hacker News needs to be changed. It currently reads:

"Hacker News is a social news website focusing on computer science and
entrepreneurship."

Politics needs to be added. What a fucking joke. Someone regex the
submissions.

